# Mefferts Megaminx



## Speedy McFastfast (Jan 28, 2008)

Well, since there happen to be some people on this forum that are fast, I would like to ask: How can you set up a Meffert's minx for speed? I know that it has something to do with the springs, but I'm not really sure what to do.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Siraj A. (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh no it's Zac! Even though I am not fast, and you know it, here:

http://www.stefan-pochmann.de/spocc/speedsolving/megaminx/

Have you gotten yours yet? I am still waiting for mine.


----------



## RobinBloehm (Jan 28, 2008)

I think Stefan's guide is about the old version of the minx, rumors say the new version has the new springs and other improvements already implemented.


----------



## Erik (Jan 28, 2008)

that's only rumors and not the truth


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 28, 2008)

Erik said:


> that's only rumors and not the truth



Rumors can be true, though, Erik. Unless you have inside information?? 

EDIT: I take it back.


----------



## Henrik (Jan 28, 2008)

I got my new Megaminx from Mefferts friday.
After talking to Erik we both agreed that it is the same as the old ones.
The spring are very tight and so far that has given me two loose layers. They screwed themselves out and I had to take the spring out and try to make it shorter, not easy and good for speed, so Im on the lookout for new springs. 
As far as I could see from the picture on Pochmanns site the pieces are the same and has not been modified, so Im sanding like Stefan shows on his site.
But I do like it but its still too stiff. I have like 3 weeks before Benelux to get it in shape. (so why am I sitting in school)

Henrik


----------



## Radu (Jan 28, 2008)

so actually this megaminxes are not that great? :confused:

i am gonna buy 2 anyway..


----------



## Erik (Jan 28, 2008)

Henrik said:


> I got my new Megaminx from Mefferts friday.
> After talking to Erik we both agreed that it is the same as the old ones.
> 
> Henrik



Exactly, and pablobaluba: they can BE great if you change the springs and lube etc..


----------



## Siraj A. (Jan 28, 2008)

I wouldn't _not_ listen to Erik about the megaminx. 

Anyway, I just got mine today. It is some what stiff, but after I change the springs nad lube it and stuff, my times will drop big time.


----------



## pjk (Jan 28, 2008)

Does anyone know where we can get new springs for it? Erik, where did you get your springs?


----------



## Erik (Jan 28, 2008)

Made them myself, I'm not looking forward to doing that again...


----------



## Siraj A. (Jan 28, 2008)

You _made_ your own springs? Hm...

I will just order 2 sets of 3x3 springs for Type-A cubes. i will need more washers though...


----------



## aznblur (Jan 30, 2008)

3x3x3 springs are not long enough.

I already tried.

And loosening the screws work, until they start to unscrew themselves.

So I got annoyed and took the screws out completely. Now it turns really easily, and can cut corners to a degree.


----------



## Erik (Jan 30, 2008)

Loosening the screws is very pointless without new springs...

Maybe some 3x3 springs with washers between them work?


----------



## Siraj A. (Jan 30, 2008)

So how long do you guys think the spring should be? I took out on on the Minx, but I can't rememebr how long it was, maybe 2 cm but I'm not sure. I want my megaminx to turn really good. I took it apart and lubed it, and it helped a lot, but it still isn't as fast as it can be with new springs and washers.


----------



## Erik (Jan 30, 2008)

the springs I made are about...well can't check now because no screwdriver, but they are probably like 0.3/0.5 cm shorter


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 30, 2008)

If anyone has improved his megaminx to "speedcubing" level, you can check your skills by trying to beat Eriks time on the (RUR'U')*6 (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5eGfnWNLIQ)


----------



## Erik (Jan 31, 2008)

disregarding that we are playing in it, I still love that video  
(just don't try to beat me on the last attempt, you will succeed miserably!)


----------



## Tomarse (Jan 31, 2008)

Erik said:


> disregarding that we are playing in it, I still love that video
> (just don't try to beat me on the last attempt, you will succeed miserably!)



hahahhah *POP* woops


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 31, 2008)

Ok, I just got mine in the mail. I don't have a razor blade with me, but do you guys have any tips on how to get the caps off? My first solve, w/o any modification was a 8:30... hopefully it'll get better.


----------



## Siraj A. (Jan 31, 2008)

Without modification the solve really hurt my hands. Mine was stiff until I lubed it. The solve probably took above 9 minutes.

I wanted to see what the spring and washer looked like so I took one cap off.
I used one of the "Scrape-rite"s that you can get at Cubesmith. It's plastic so it won't damage the caps.

The very first picture is a scrape-rite (but you probably knwo what it is anyway


----------



## Leviticus (Feb 1, 2008)

i just ordered one yesterday, does anyone know how it is straight out of the box, is it better then the chinese one straight away? Thank you


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 1, 2008)

I haven't been able to replace anything, and I think I may have gotten lucky. I lubed it and it's ok. I'm about 2:15 slower than I am on the chinese one. I'm just going to keep solving it until it gets more broken in, until I get some new springs.


----------



## pjk (Feb 1, 2008)

I took a center off yesterday. Those springs are very strong. I will get some new ones soon.

In the meantime, continue to just work it in.


----------



## philkt731 (Feb 1, 2008)

what the heck, am I the only one that hasn't gotten it yet?


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Feb 1, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> what the heck, am I the only one that hasn't gotten it yet?



No worries, I just got mine today, and I'm sure I'm not the last one.

I also ordered an Impossiball, but it's a very stiff one. 
Should I lube my Impossiball? I don't know that much about the puzzle.


----------



## Pedro (Feb 1, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> what the heck, am I the only one that hasn't gotten it yet?



nope...I'm still waiting for mine...if they sent them on wednesday, as they said in the email I got, mine will probably arrive in no less than a week


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 1, 2008)

Ok, I ended up taking DIY (a) screws and springs and using them in half of my minx. They work great, but now I have to find another set for the other half. It's sort of ok, because I put them on the top, which gets most use. I had a 2:38, but I'm still getting used to the color scheme.


----------



## Siraj A. (Feb 1, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Ok, I ended up taking DIY (a) screws and springs and using them in half of my minx. They work great, but now I have to find another set for the other half. It's sort of ok, because I put them on the top, which gets most use. I had a 2:38, but I'm still getting used to the color scheme.



So you took out the screw as well? And did you use any washers?


----------



## jonny guitar (Feb 1, 2008)

Doh......all this megaminx talk got me all riled up and I just had to buy one before they sold out 

Whats the delivery like on these babies into Canada?


----------



## Pedro (Feb 1, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Ok, I ended up taking DIY (a) screws and springs and using them in half of my minx. They work great, but now I have to find another set for the other half. It's sort of ok, because I put them on the top, which gets most use. I had a 2:38, but I'm still getting used to the color scheme.





Siraj A. said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I ended up taking DIY (a) screws and springs and using them in half of my minx. They work great, but now I have to find another set for the other half. It's sort of ok, because I put them on the top, which gets most use. I had a 2:38, but I'm still getting used to the color scheme.
> ...



yep...how exactly was that? are the DIY screws the same size? what about the springs? Erik said maybe using 2 of them would be good...


----------



## jonny guitar (Feb 1, 2008)

Re the spring mod: Can't I just snip and grind down the existing springs by 1/2 cm or will they be tough strong for this?


----------



## Siraj A. (Feb 1, 2008)

Pedro the 3x3 screw is barley smaller than the Megaminx one, it is an insignificant differnce. And the springs ; the megaminx one is probably about 0.2/0.3 cm longer than the DIY spring. But the entire megaminx screw has the spiral inclined plane going around it, where as the DIY screw only has maybe 9/10 cm of it. This limits how deep the DIY screw can go, and maybe it;s just mine becasue it can't go deep enough to hold the pieces from popping or falling ut on the Minx. So I think if you want to use the DIY spring you will need about 6 washers as Stefan says.


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 1, 2008)

Hmm... i didn't even think about that. I literally took the screw/spring/washer combo out of my 3x3 and put it into the minx. It worked perfectly and I haven't had any problems. My only issue is one of the centers that wasn't replaced. I didn't like the screws that it came with, they seemed very frail.


----------



## Siraj A. (Feb 1, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Hmm... i didn't even think about that. I literally took the screw/spring/washer combo out of my 3x3 and put it into the minx. It worked perfectly and I haven't had any problems. My only issue is one of the centers that wasn't replaced. I didn't like the screws that it came with, they seemed very frail.



Did the screw have the spiral inclined plane (w/e) completley around it?


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 1, 2008)

I don't know, I didn't check. All I know is that they are DIY type(a) screws.


----------



## Pedro (Feb 1, 2008)

Siraj A. said:


> Pedro the 3x3 screw is barley smaller than the Megaminx one, it is an insignificant differnce. And the springs ; the megaminx one is probably about 0.2/0.3 cm longer than the DIY spring. But the entire megaminx screw has the spiral inclined plane going around it, *where as the DIY screw only has maybe 9/10 cm of it*. This limits how deep the DIY screw can go, and maybe it;s just mine becasue it can't go deep enough to hold the pieces from popping or falling ut on the Minx. So I think if you want to use the DIY spring you will need about 6 washers as Stefan says.



10 cm of spiral? 

so, how would I place those 6 washers? 3 on top of the spring, 3 on the bottom?


----------



## Siraj A. (Feb 1, 2008)

Wow this modification is gonna be harder than I thought. 

Still not that hard though. Did Stefan and Erik use the same screw?


----------



## Leviticus (Feb 2, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Ok, I ended up taking DIY (a) screws and springs and using them in half of my minx. They work great, but now I have to find another set for the other half. It's sort of ok, because I put them on the top, which gets most use. I had a 2:38, but I'm still getting used to the color scheme.




So then the screw from a type a set will do it then  also a 2.38 is great my best is 3.19 on the chinese one


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 2, 2008)

Average: 2:42.97
Individual Solving Times: 2:37.94, 2:56.56, 2:44.65, 2:36.41, 2:44.30, (2:19.36), 2:49.28, 2:38.91, 2:19.69, (2:56.71), 2:48.33, 2:53.65

done after 2 days of practice on it. i need to mess w/ the tensions a little more.


----------



## Siraj A. (Feb 2, 2008)

Thats good masterofthebass! 

I just fit my spring-screw combo form one of my Type-As and it works great! I need to buy 2 sets of these. So do your pieces pop out?


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 2, 2008)

do you really want me to take out a screw from my minx... I really dislike taking this thing apart. They are the standard type A screws. I would suggest just trying the screws and seeing if they work.


----------



## Siraj A. (Feb 2, 2008)

I just edited my post. And you're right putting back together is a pain! Oh and did you have to glue back the center caps?


----------



## pjk (Feb 2, 2008)

Dan, very nice times. I haven't timed myself. Did you already have all the CO and EP algs memorized? I need to learn them.


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 2, 2008)

Pat, I knew how to solve it before i got my mefferts. Most of the Erik's algorithms are actually 3x3 algs. I don't know all of the CO, but I know enough for now. If not, I just a sune/antisune and it works. 

Siraj, I didn't glue the centers back on at all. I'm only having one issue. Another center that I didnt' replace keeps getting pushed off when the screw gets forced out. All of the centers that have the new screws haven't fallen out once.


----------



## pjk (Feb 3, 2008)

Ah, okay. Yeah, I noticed a lot were the same, but it seemed a lot were ones I didn't know.


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 3, 2008)

Average: 2:35.72
Individual Solving Times: 2:36.16, 2:32.53, 2:44.22, 2:30.81, (3:05.06), 2:30.25, (2:21.28), 2:34.15, 2:52.11, 2:30.68, 2:35.06, 2:31.19

I've improved 

I need another set of DIY screws/springs!!!!!


----------



## Jack (Feb 3, 2008)

My megaminx came yesterday, it is also stiff (my best time is about 2:19 with it).

Do you think this 2 of these sets would work for springs?

http://www.cube4you.com/111_Screw+Washer+Spring.html


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 3, 2008)

That's exactly what I used for it. It works great for me.


----------



## pjk (Feb 3, 2008)

Dan, what algs do you use for EP? Which are similar to a 3x3?


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 3, 2008)

EP, I use J Perm, T perm, Y perm, and the other one for the last case. I actually switched from the Y perm, but I may go back to it for right now. Those are what are from Erik's old site, but I think they're the same on the new. I didn't really check though.


----------



## pjk (Feb 3, 2008)

What do you do for 3 cycles of edges?


----------



## aznblur (Feb 3, 2008)

I use Y-perm, and T-Perm.


Look at Erik's site.


----------



## Radu (Feb 3, 2008)

so...i ordered thursday from mefferts. do they send a confirmation mail that the order has been shipped? or should i not wait for anything.

i remember it was answered somewhere


----------



## Siraj A. (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow being gone a day and a half can make you miss a lt of posts.

Ok masterofthebass I am going to buy 2 of those sets and use them. I am having one problem where the cap is pushed off by a screw as well (but this one isn't modified). Thanks! And you're too fast at the megaminx! I got my new record today of 3:55.70 first ever sub-4 solve!


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 4, 2008)

Siraj, I have that center issue with one of mine that's not been replaced also...

Here are my most recent sessions combined...

Cubes Solved: 24
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 2:31.07
Standard Deviation: 9.30
Best Time: 2:09.63
Worst Time: 2:45.84

Best Rolling Average: 2:28.28

Individual Solving Times: 2:27.66, 2:34.96, 2:28.56, 2:35.36, 2:23.66, 2:15.61, 2:31.02, 2:34.75, 2:35.55, 2:39.27, 2:38.41, (2:09.63), 2:23.25, 2:41.96, 2:26.94, 2:14.31, 2:44.22, 2:41.08, (2:45.84), 2:27.22, 2:27.31, 2:31.86, 2:30.68, 2:36.58

I took a break after the 2:09 to watch the super bowl.


Ok... i hate doing this:
Average: 2:19.86
Individual Solving Times: 2:20.34, 2:29.15, 2:27.66, (2:03.65), 2:20.69, 2:19.63, 2:16.97, 2:12.81, (2:30.09), 2:16.47, 2:18.93, 2:15.94

Getting way better.


----------



## Siraj A. (Feb 4, 2008)

Fast masterofthebass! (I don't know your name so I'm gonna call you that lol)

My megaminx has been modified now! I used the sets from 2 or my 3 type-As so I need to order 2 more sets. My megaminx seems too smooth. I think it will be some time before I get used to it's smoothness, longer than it took me to get used to my first DIY cube. This this is great though!


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 5, 2008)

BTW siraj, my name is Dan Cohen...


----------



## blindfold cube (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey guys. Just got my minx today. I have a question about replacing the springs to make it faster. A lot of you guys seem to get springs from DIY cube sites online. I'm a junior in High School and don't have anyway of purchasing stuff online. Do you guys know of any springs that work i could buy at any hardware store? There is nothing more anoying then trying to solve a stiff puzzle.

Thanks!


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 5, 2008)

Hmm... I would suggest lubing it first of all. Even when I didn't replace the springs, the puzzle wasn't that bad. I was forced to replace it when one of the screws got ripped out. Anyway, I would suggest taking the spring that came w/ the puzzle and getting one a little shorter and with a smaller K constant (less stiff). I think Erik said the screws he made were about .3cm shorter, and probably a bit looser.


----------



## jonny guitar (Feb 5, 2008)

*Anyone with a recent order - headsup.*

Got a message from Merf saying that starting today they are closing until the 14th for Chinese New Years so this might effect your shipping and response time. 

Sadly, he didn't see my postal code in my paypal order information so I have to wait an extra 10 days.


----------



## Radu (Feb 5, 2008)

oh...no..what?
i ordered thursday...how can i know if my ordered has been shipped. coincidentally i emailed him 1 hour ago asking him for this info...


----------



## jonny guitar (Feb 5, 2008)

pablobaluba said:


> oh...no..what?
> i ordered thursday...how can i know if my ordered has been shipped. coincidentally i emailed him 1 hour ago asking him for this info...




10 to 1 yours is shipped. I ordered on Friday and mine shipped today even with the incorrect info...he just emailed me to tell me. You might not get a response from him as it is after midnight there but I will bet yours is around 2 weeks away like mine is.


----------



## RobinBloehm (Feb 5, 2008)

You got the mail automatically or after asking for the status of your shipping?


----------



## mrCage (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi 

Chinese New year celebs in China are cancelled due to bad weather, but that may not affect Hong Hong - not sure 

-Per


----------



## jonny guitar (Feb 5, 2008)

RobinBloehm said:


> You got the mail automatically or after asking for the status of your shipping?




I didn't put my postal code in the order section (only the paypal section) so he had to contact me to get it. He started the message with Urgent...We will be closing today for Chinese New Years until Feb. 14th.


----------



## Siraj A. (Feb 5, 2008)

blindfold cube said:


> Hey guys. Just got my minx today. I have a question about replacing the springs to make it faster. A lot of you guys seem to get springs from DIY cube sites online. I'm a junior in High School and don't have anyway of purchasing stuff online. Do you guys know of any springs that work i could buy at any hardware store? There is nothing more anoying then trying to solve a stiff puzzle.
> 
> Thanks!



If you can't order stuff online then how did oyu get the megaminx?


----------



## blindfold cube (Feb 5, 2008)

Siraj A. said:


> blindfold cube said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys. Just got my minx today. I have a question about replacing the springs to make it faster. A lot of you guys seem to get springs from DIY cube sites online. I'm a junior in High School and don't have anyway of purchasing stuff online. Do you guys know of any springs that work i could buy at any hardware store? There is nothing more anoying then trying to solve a stiff puzzle.
> ...



Parents got it as a christmas gift


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Feb 6, 2008)

Wow, I can't believe this thread has lasted this long...

I just got my minx 2 days ago, but I haven't gotten around to lubing it. Does anyone have any great ideas on how to get some springs for it? I wonder if my local hardware store would have some...


----------



## Siraj A. (Feb 6, 2008)

Speedy McFastfast said:


> Wow, I can't believe this thread has lasted this long...
> 
> I just got my minx 2 days ago, but I haven't gotten around to lubing it. Does anyone have any great ideas on how to get some springs for it? I wonder if my local hardware store would have some...



3x3 Type-A screw-spring-washer combo into megaminx. That's what Dan did, so I tried it and it is great!


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 6, 2008)

I just received mine and although it moves horrible, color recognition is much better on Mefferts compared to "cheap chinese".

I have just taken it apart and lubed it, I will see if it moves better tomorrow. 

11 centers are good, but the 12th is coming loose. If I turn the center counterclockwise the screw comes loose. Should I glue it?


----------



## Erik (Feb 6, 2008)

no read my site instead


----------



## philkt731 (Feb 7, 2008)

i still haven't gotten mine


----------



## Pedro (Feb 7, 2008)

Erik said:


> no read my site instead



couldn't find anything about screws being unscrewed by turning faces


----------



## Squircifer (Feb 7, 2008)

I still have not received my minx either, although I am hopeful it will come soon. 

I hope the neighbors didn't rip it....

Anything would turn better than the cheap chinese one that I have. Whether or not I go as far as doing the springs, we shall see. I will sand a nd lube it accordingly though. 

Now maybe I will finally learn to solve it all the way... but alas work always seems to get in the way of fun...


say, is there a solution guide for the "absolutely stupid" out there for the minx? It seems as if that is the one I would really need to read up on.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 7, 2008)

Pedro said:


> Erik said:
> 
> 
> > no read my site instead
> ...


I don't understand what Erik meant either. Lubing helped a little, but the bad screw worries me. If I do 1 full rotation (5 * 1/5th turn) the screw already comes loose (actually the tension becomes "perfect"). If I do 2 more full rotations the entire layer is way too loose and 3 more full rotations and it comes off.


----------



## Erik (Feb 7, 2008)

"Take off the centrecaps and change the springs with slightly shorter and less stronger ones. And of course lubricate." not clear? ... :s


----------



## Stefan (Feb 7, 2008)

The spring drives out the screw, and in only one turning direction, because the spring ends aren't flat and thus have the opportunity to "hold onto" both center piece and screw head. The direction is caused by the spring being twisted a certain direction. So sand the end of the springs flat, that will help already. And as a positive side effect this will also reduce the tension a little.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 8, 2008)

Erik: I didn't understand what that had to do with my bad screw

Stefan: Now I do

Erik: If I just follow your advice I don't think I will be able to solve the MegaMinx anymore......................................................................... shouldn't I put the center caps back at some time


----------



## Erik (Feb 8, 2008)

doh yeah, that's right. And at my megaminx I did not change the screws. The problem that they are coming out is caused by the tight springs not the screws self. You could change the screw too maybe but personally I don't. I have a new minx too now, lets see what I'll make of that, the first one turned out <understatement>nice</understatement>


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Feb 11, 2008)

I actually manged to get a center cap off today (Mine don't want to come off!!!) and I took a look at the spring. They are indeed very tight... So I compressed it by squeezing it has hard as I could (well, as hard as my dad could ) in a pair of pliers. The result is a face that actually turns decently, but nowhere near as nice as I would like. I need to look for new springs...


----------



## Squircifer (Feb 13, 2008)

*the new minx*

Well, my minx arrived, yay!

Turned hard as all hell... lubing did not help very much either. 
Caps were a pain to get off... the glue is fest.
The springs are terrible to say the least. I tried to sand them down but, it did not really help all that much. 
So what I did was take my old chinese minx, removed the springs from that and put them in the Mefferts minx... added small washers on the ends so the springs would not catch on the screws and now it turns easy and fast. 

I would almost say it is a speed minx, but to be honest I am not too concerned that it reach the level of a speed minx, just that it turns a lot easier than the original configuration. I like it a lot and I may just order a second one to keep in the office for those moments of nothingness that come along durning the day. 

I would recommend that you all try out the springs from a chinese minx, if you have them, and see if that helps out. And considering how cheap those things are I could imagine most of you all have one or two. (I have three)


----------



## Erik (Feb 13, 2008)

Hmm that's an idea, I'll check it out later! (just have a new minx too)


----------



## isaacthecuber (Feb 14, 2008)

hey Squircifer, how did you get the caps off of the Chinese minx?


----------



## Squircifer (Feb 14, 2008)

I used a small flat-head screwdriver and pryed the caps off slowly. Becareful if you use the screwdriver in case it slips (yeah it slipped... not the most fun thing I have had happen). The best way I have found to get them off is if you have one side that goes loose when you turn counter clockwise.. just keep going until you can remove that cap and take the pieces apart. You can either start with that cap or one of the caps still on the hub. I found the ones on the hub better to start with since you have a better grip all round... just go slowly and try to pry along the edges evenly, so you don't break off a small corner of the cap (yeah did that too... yay for me... thus me wanting to get another one).

I things are not easy to take off, but they are a bit easier than the chinese caps.. those were a pain.


----------



## SkateTracker (Feb 14, 2008)

^Would the springs in the mefferts megaminx work in the chinese? Because I'm thinking about swapping them out but I don't want to completely thrash my chinese.


----------



## TomZ (Feb 14, 2008)

Is it normal for a meffert's minx to have it's tiles falling off? I've already had 4 edge tiles fall off :S


----------



## aznblur (Feb 15, 2008)

Yeah, its normal. Just glue it back on.


----------



## Bounb (Feb 15, 2008)

Building on Speedy McFastfast's idea of compressing the springs..

Well, I received my minx today. My first megaminx. Really nice puzzle, but a little hard to turn. I decided to give Speedy's idea a go, but I used my workbench vice to compress the springs from 1.38cm to around 1.2cm. Make sure you line it up really nice and compress slowly so you don't distort the spring. Re-assembled the minx and lubed it too, now the white face turns about twice as good as the others so once I do this to all faces it will be great.

Note: took me ages to get off my center cap! resorted to using a hacksaw blade to saw all the way round then eventually it came off. thought it wasn't going to. real pain! definatly worth it though

Seriously, if you don't have any springs from 3x3 kits, or you don't want to buy them, do this.

Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vukK8qTiceU (sound seems out of sync sorry, but you get the idea)

I also just found I can make excellent springs from a pen spring - because I just lost one from my minx so I made another. Best turning side yet!


----------



## Squircifer (Feb 18, 2008)

Okay, after a few days of tweaking, I have the minx up to speed level. The springs I used from the Chinese minx are perfect. Each and every side turns super easy and light, with almost no resistance. Yes... 

Although I would add that I used super small washers with the springs so they would catch when turned coutner clockwise.


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Feb 18, 2008)

Speaking of using Chinese minxes as sacrifices to make your Mefferts minx better, I did just that.


----------



## Squircifer (Feb 18, 2008)

I have a second Chinese minx and I am seriously considering buying another Mefferts minx... may be overkill, but I figure I have one to use contantly and the other one will be the reserve minx. Besides I like the way the Mefferts look over all in comparison to the Chinese minx's (minxes, minxii?) just me though, the wife thinks I am insane.


----------



## jonny guitar (Feb 19, 2008)

What kind of glue is everybody using to glue the tiles back on when they come of?


----------



## Bounb (Feb 19, 2008)

Cyanoacrylate (super glue) to ensure they don't come off again!


----------



## MistArts (Feb 19, 2008)

How much did you guys get a mefferts minx for?


----------



## Pedro (Feb 19, 2008)

28 dollars?


----------



## MistArts (Feb 19, 2008)

Pedro said:


> 28 dollars?



You mean this one?
http://www.mefferts.com/products/details.php?lang=en&category=13&id=99


----------



## Pedro (Feb 19, 2008)

yes, that's it


----------



## Caio Lafetá (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey, Erik, Stefan (Or anyone else), how many washers would you recommend with 3x3x3 DIY springs ?


----------



## Siraj A. (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey Caio I only used the ones that came with the 3x3x3 DIY Springs/screws.


----------



## Pedro (Feb 25, 2008)

and how much did you screw it in?

like...Stefan says to make the screw "disappear", making it level to the center...but he uses 6 washers...and I don't now which springs...


----------



## abbracadiabra (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey... did anyone notice Mefferts is now selling a (sort of) DIY megaminx? I think it's the same puzzle, only this one comes with the center caps removed, and the tiles aren't already glued to the puzzle. They're calling it a megaminx for speedcubing, and for an extra $2.00 you can glue all 132 tiles on by yourself. Or, you can make life easy on yourself and buy cubesmith stickers. Here's the link...

http://sites.webec.com.hk/meffert/index.cfm?fuseaction=detail&id=339431&product=237

To tell you the truth, I think it might be worth the extra two bucks, given all the extra work you guys have had to put into your Mefferts Megaminxes. At least this one is ready to disassemble so you don't have to work so hard to replace the springs. 

By the way, I'm really happy with my Cube4You new megaminx. I don't have a Mefferts to compare it with, but it's nothing like the Chinese megaminx. It's smooth, turns well, and it's stable - doesn't feel like it's going to pop at all. The stickers that came with it were terrible, but once I lubed it and put on cubesmith stickers it became my favorite puzzle. 

Here's a link to that one, too.

http://www.cube4you.com/279_Megaminx-with-PVC-sticker.html


----------



## Siraj A. (Feb 25, 2008)

Pedro said:


> and how much did you screw it in?
> 
> like...Stefan says to make the screw "disappear", making it level to the center...but he uses 6 washers...and I don't now which springs...



I did it like a 3x3 DIY. Screw it in until you like hte tension, of course it has to be in enough so the cap can go back on.


----------



## Carlos (Feb 26, 2008)

Caio is my little brother, we are trying to make the megaminx good, but it's been quite hard. we already put the DIY springs and washers (so it stay with 3, 2 of the DIY plus the fixed 1 that come with the megaminx screw).
some (1 or 2) sides loose the screw by themselves, and after that all the others get a bit looser too. 
do you guys ever had this problem? is it solvable? how could i do it?

please help, Caio can be probably the next south america record holder


----------



## RobinBloehm (Feb 26, 2008)

Yeah, I encountered that problem too, use the DIY-screws, that solved it for me.


----------



## pjk (Feb 26, 2008)

abbracadiabra said:


> Hey... did anyone notice Mefferts is now selling a (sort of) DIY megaminx? I think it's the same puzzle, only this one comes with the center caps removed, and the tiles aren't already glued to the puzzle. They're calling it a megaminx for speedcubing, and for an extra $2.00 you can glue all 132 tiles on by yourself. Or, you can make life easy on yourself and buy cubesmith stickers. Here's the link...
> 
> http://sites.webec.com.hk/meffert/index.cfm?fuseaction=detail&id=339431&product=237
> 
> ...


Hmm.... that is interesting.... I wonder why they would do that. Are hey built any different, or are they simply just "not built"?


----------



## Siraj A. (Feb 26, 2008)

Oh yes Carlos and Caio, RobinBloehm is right. I thought that you _were_ using the DIY screws. That is what I did.


----------



## Carlos (Feb 26, 2008)

I tried to, but the DIY screw looked like it wouldn't get in very easily, so i didn't forced in order not to get the core holes dilated. but as you are saying it's the way, i'll try it! 
thanks for helping


----------



## jonny guitar (Feb 26, 2008)

*will this hurt the megaminx?*

I have some springs on order but I won't get them for a month. Right now when I use the megaminx the screws are constantly unscrewing themselves and I am worried that I am gonna screw up the core. Should I just wait until I get the springs, which should solve the unscrewing problem or is it okay to play with it and tighten the screws after every 3rd move?


----------



## abbracadiabra (Feb 26, 2008)

Does this bother anyone else or is it just me? 

I can't help but think that for $28 a puzzle ought to be usable right out of the box, without requiring modification. I can understand that a $5 or $10 puzzle might need some "fixing up" before it's really good to use, but a $28 puzzle shouldn't have screws that unscrew themselves every third solve. In any other product that would be considered defective.


----------



## Siraj A. (Feb 26, 2008)

Carlos said:


> I tried to, but the DIY screw looked like it wouldn't get in very easily, so i didn't forced in order not to get the core holes dilated. but as you are saying it's the way, i'll try it!
> thanks for helping



Oh I forgot to mention that too!  They are tough to put in but once you get them in the minx wil turn great!


----------



## Squircifer (Feb 26, 2008)

I had the same problem with the screws at the start and shortly after using the chinese minx springs... I solved that problem by using 2 sets of washers on the screws. Mainly the washers from the chinese minx with the ones that cam with the Mefferts one. Now it is speed level, although I am seriously considering the DIY minx. I think the 2 bucks extra is worth it so I would not cut my self again getting the caps off. 

Cubesmith stickers would be great on the thing as well.


----------



## martijn_cube (Feb 26, 2008)

hello, i'm martijn bakker and i'm from the netherlands. I recently started to use the minx. i finally understand how to solve it . i have a chinese one with tiles, and it turns very crappy. But after reading this topic, i just ordered the speedcube minx from mefferts. i hope it turns better then the normal one. But i have enough 3x3 screw kits to fix it.
does anyone know how long the air shipment will take?


----------



## Bounb (Feb 26, 2008)

About 2-3 weeks. For me it was exactly 3 weeks (I like in the UK).


----------



## martijn_cube (Feb 26, 2008)

ok thanks


----------



## Erik (Feb 26, 2008)

martijn_cube said:


> hello, i'm martijn bakker and i'm from the netherlands. I recently started to use the minx. i finally understand how to solve it . i have a chinese one with tiles, and it turns very crappy. But after reading this topic, i just ordered the speedcube minx from mefferts. i hope it turns better then the normal one. But i have enough 3x3 screw kits to fix it.
> does anyone know how long the air shipment will take?



Hey Martijn, nice to see you here too! 
You are definatly at the right place for almost all cubing-related things! (and some non-cubing-related things too  )


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 27, 2008)

Martijn Bakker? http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007BAKK02

I should remember...but I don't. Were you at Rons meeting? And did I drive you to the train station?


----------



## martijn_cube (Feb 27, 2008)

> Hey Martijn, nice to see you here too!
> You are definatly at the right place for almost all cubing-related things! (and some non-cubing-related things too  )



i've been reading for a while now. but i now felt like posting something 





AvGalen said:


> Martijn Bakker? http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007BAKK02
> 
> I should remember...but I don't. Were you at Rons meeting? And did I drive you to the train station?



no, i was there on my own. by car.( if you mean with ron's meeting, the meeting in the 'spelletjesmarkt'. maybe youre confusing me with andre bakker. almost same name.


----------



## Pedro (Feb 29, 2008)

(finally) got mine today! 

I scrambled it and solved once...12 minutes 18 seconds...

and 5 tiles out  I'll glue them back...

didn't lube yet, but it doesn't seem THAT bad...


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Feb 29, 2008)

@Pedro:

Yes, i also do not think that the normal screws are THAT bad.
i use mina as it is and just lubed it.
maybe i will modify it later.
Have to improve my F2L on the megaminx, that is much more important...

Greetings...Dennis


----------



## Pedro (Feb 29, 2008)

how do you guys treat the screws that unscrew themselves?


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 29, 2008)

That happens because of the spring. If you were to replace the spring, it wouldn't cause the screw to unscrew.


----------



## Pedro (Feb 29, 2008)

I can't take the cap out ¬¬ 
LOT of glue...

how did you guys do it?


----------



## TimMc (Feb 29, 2008)

Pedro said:


> I can't take the cap out ¬¬
> LOT of glue...
> 
> how did you guys do it?



A blade on a Swiss Army Knife should remove the cap fairly easily. I haven't tried as yet but I've used these knives for cutting plastic before and a lot of other knives just can't compete.

Tim.


----------



## fw (Feb 29, 2008)

I ordered a Mefferts Megaminx at the end of december, together with a pyraminx. The pyraminx did arrive some weeks later and the bill said "megaminx sent later". Its still not here.

Did anybody else order a megaminx too that did not yet arrive?? I wrote them a mail but still no response... :-(


----------



## Pedro (Feb 29, 2008)

I ordered mine the 24th december...got it today


----------



## brad711 (Feb 29, 2008)

*Megaminx*

I ordered my on Feb 26. I'm hoping it won't be 2 months.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Mar 1, 2008)

Well i ordered mine and it arrived after 2 weeks
i wish you all the best, cause i know how horrible it is to wait and always look out of the window, when i hear a truck comming

Greetings...Dennis


----------



## Pedro (Mar 1, 2008)

I used some cheap clone cube's strings...and...it feels great 

just did my new PB, 4:55 (my times, from yesterday to today: 12:18, 8:18, 7:42, 7:35, 7:25, 7:01, 5:50, 4:55 )

EDIT
4:08 now


----------



## philkt731 (Mar 2, 2008)

hey Pedro, how did u get the springs out of the clones, it doesnt seem to have a center cap...


----------



## Pedro (Mar 3, 2008)

well, the ones I used had stickers covering the hole on the center piece

just press the screwdriver against it and it will "break"

some have tiles, so I'm not sure how to treat those :/

btw, got 3:30 yesterday


----------



## philkt731 (Mar 3, 2008)

ok i cant even get the center caps off the mefferts one. i've used screw drivers for prying and swiss army knives for cutting, they just dont come off. any advice?


----------



## Pedro (Mar 3, 2008)

use something like this: http://www.papelariamarabo.com.br/produtos/177.jpg

worked fine for me


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey guys, guess what:

1:44.83 single! w00t w00t.


----------



## Pedro (Mar 3, 2008)

wow!
I hope I'll get there soon...

did 3:05.99, 3:23 avg of 5 today 

EDIT

2:56.70  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLStYGMn4Bk


----------



## philkt731 (Mar 4, 2008)

whoo just finished taking off all the caps and replacing the spings with a chinese minx's springs, and its so much better. a bit loose though, i'll tighten it tomorrow after i superglue a couple tiles back on


----------



## martijn_cube (Mar 5, 2008)

I received my new mefferts minx today. order placed on 26-02-08 

it's alot smaller then my chinaminx thing. turns alot better. not yet faster, but no clicking, and you can skip corners with this one. 

i think it's alot better. here are a couple foto's. i think i'm going to replace all the screws + springs with 3x3 A sets. 

edit: i now changed all the springs/screws with 3x3 DIY sets. and put some silicone inside. it now turns very good. i can easally spin one side with one finger.















1st spring/screw: mefferts
2nd spring/screw: chinaminx
3rd spring screw: 3x3 DIY type A cube



difference between the chinaminx and my new meffertsminx:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUDlON8l5wQ


----------



## TimMc (Mar 6, 2008)

I received the DIY on the 5th! It only took 10 days to deliver to Australia 

...time to change the springs ^^

Tim.


----------



## martijn_cube (Mar 6, 2008)

i also tried one side with the chinaminx spring. but the 3x3 DIY spring/screw is a bit better. the chinaminx spring is a bit to long. so you have to screw it further in to get the cap back on. but then the layer isn't as smooth as with the shorter 3x3 spring.


----------



## Bounb (Mar 6, 2008)

You can just put in no springs. I did that for about 6 faces on my minx (the others I used pen springs cut in half or modded the existing springs (compression). Seriously. Just take out the springs and it is great.


----------



## jonny guitar (Mar 14, 2008)

So my springs finally got here and I put them in giddy anticipation and the screws are still unscrewing themselves  I put some Aileens Tacky glue on the screws which I hope will solve the problem otherwise I guess I will have to change screws.


It would sure be nice play with this puzzle!!!! Its been a month and all I get to do is look at it.


----------



## Erik (Mar 15, 2008)

jonny guitar said:


> So my springs finally got here and I put them in giddy anticipation and the screws are still unscrewing themselves  I put some Aileens Tacky glue on the screws which I hope will solve the problem otherwise I guess I will have to change screws.
> 
> 
> It would sure be nice play with this puzzle!!!! Its been a month and all I get to do is look at it.



Of course this would happen... I said it before mefferts are crap without new springs...


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Mar 15, 2008)

Ha ha, and that's why I can personally recommend you sacrifice an old Chinese minx in order to make your Mefferts minx work better


----------



## martijn_cube (Mar 15, 2008)

or use a complete set 3x3 DIY type A. 
small washer --> 3x3 type a spring --> big washer --> 3x3 type a screw


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Mar 16, 2008)

martijn_cube said:


> or use a complete set 3x3 DIY type A.
> small washer --> 3x3 type a spring --> big washer --> 3x3 type a screw



Ha ha, that's too many washers for somebody like me. I tend to lose track of things if I have a quantity greater than 4...

And if anyone knows where my Russian cube's center caps ran off to, I'd be happy to know about it.


----------



## martijn_cube (Mar 16, 2008)

Speedy McFastfast said:


> martijn_cube said:
> 
> 
> > or use a complete set 3x3 DIY type A.
> ...



that's only 2 washers:confused: just a normal 3x3 dIY kit.
just buy two sets of these: http://www.cube4you.com/111_Screw+Washer+Spring.html


----------



## jonny guitar (Mar 16, 2008)

Erik said:


> Of course this would happen... I said it before mefferts are crap without new springs...



The springs are changed but it was still unscrewing itself. The light weight glue didn't work at all so I went straight to the epoxy...last chance or I will have to jam in those big ole diy screws. Should be dry shortly so I got my fingers crossed.


----------



## 36duong (Mar 24, 2008)

This is a bit of a stupid question, but do you have to sign for the package?


----------



## Pedro (Mar 24, 2008)

36duong said:


> This is a bit of a stupid question, but do you have to sign for the package?



what do you mean?

sign to receive the package at your home?

yeah, usually they do that...at least here...


----------



## aznblur (Mar 24, 2008)

36duong said:


> This is a bit of a stupid question, but do you have to sign for the package?



You're in Sydney too?

Then normally yes.


----------



## martijn_cube (Mar 24, 2008)

jonny guitar said:


> Erik said:
> 
> 
> > Of course this would happen... I said it before mefferts are crap without new springs...
> ...




and you have a 3x3 screw set in the minx? or still the minx screw?


----------



## jonny guitar (Mar 24, 2008)

martijn_cube said:


> and you have a 3x3 screw set in the minx? or still the minx screw?



I put 2 sets of the cube4you diy springs in the minx. The screws are quite a bit wider so I wanted to keep them as a last resort. The epoxy is holding up well enough so that the faces are stable now however the tensions are a little wonky on a couple of them so I will have to redo them but all is well in minx land now.


----------



## alexgoldberg (Mar 24, 2008)

The 3x3 diy spring/screw/washer set from cube4you doesn't fit the minx well. It feels like the spring isn't long enough to create any tension. In order to do so it looks like I'd have to use 2-4 small washers instead of just the one. Anybody else get the same result? Looks like what Lars suggested (cutting off about .2cm of the stock springs) should work well. I'm curious though how some of you are using the 3x3 diy spring set and getting it to work with only those parts.


----------



## martijn_cube (Mar 24, 2008)

i used a DIY 3x3 spring screw set in my minx and it works perfectly. no loosening screws or anything. 
small washer -> 3x3 DIY type A spring -> big washer -> 3x3 DIY type A screw






i used the lowest. but then with the washer. just like a normal 3x3.
and this is what you will get.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUDlON8l5wQ


----------



## alexgoldberg (Mar 24, 2008)

That's not a Mefferts minx. i'm assuming its the cube4you minx (vs. tomy, similar though).

The 3x3x3 screw seems a bit short for the Mefferts minx, as if it wouldn't go deep enough into the core to be stable. The stock screws are significantly longer.


----------



## martijn_cube (Mar 25, 2008)

alexgoldberg said:


> That's not a Mefferts minx. i'm assuming its the cube4you minx (vs. tomy, similar though).
> 
> The 3x3x3 screw seems a bit short for the Mefferts minx, as if it wouldn't go deep enough into the core to be stable. The stock screws are significantly longer.




the first one is indeed not a mefferts minx. but the second one with no tiles on yet. really is a mefferts minx. it's the new speedcube mefferts minx. and the whole 3x3 DIY type A set, fits in perfectly. and i assume all the meffertsminxen are the same?


----------



## Squircifer (Mar 26, 2008)

Well, recieved my second minx the other day... the speed version, changed the springs out with the ones from a chinese again. I have another speed minx. Turns just as good as the first one i tuned up. Save this time I use the stickers from cube smith instead of tiles, although to be honest I like the tiles a bit better than the stickers. 

As an aside, I ordered the skewb, ulitmate, pyraminx puzzle pack a few days ago, I am looking forward to the new puzzles. Now I would need to get me a square one... heh heh.


----------



## pjk (Mar 26, 2008)

I was told that the original springs will work, simply cut them a bit to make them smaller. To prevent the side from unscrewing, unscrew the screw, put a little bit of super glue into the hole or on the end of the screw, then screw it in. Wait like 10 minutes for it to dry. This worked for me as well.


----------



## ROOT (Apr 3, 2008)

i just got a mefferts megaminx 3 days ago, i average around 2:01 with a chinese (well best average), but since my family is tight on money, i dont want to risk replacing the springs. is it very necessary to risk it? and what are the risks? im waiting a month of working it in untill i modify it, should i do it already? my mom says i shouldnt, but im trying to find out if i really should


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Apr 3, 2008)

There are risks? The only risks you may find is cutting yourself if you're trying to pry off the center caps with a razor 

There's really no risk in replacing the springs, unless you are mindless you can't put together a DIY without breaking it.


----------

